# Königsforst...



## Sunshinebiker (9. Mai 2012)

wer trainiert regelmäßig Wochentags im KöFo mit dem MTB? 

Würde gerne eine kleine Trainingsrunde aufbauen. Alleine fahren nervt. Vieleicht 3 x die Woche. 2-3 Stunden die Runde, Schnitt 20+.

Meldet euch. Wir können über alles reden

LG Martin


----------



## Kettenfresser (9. Mai 2012)

Hier  oder Hier könnte geholfen werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunshinebiker (9. Mai 2012)

Hallo Sven,

erstmal Danke für die Vorschläge, aber ich denke "Leichte Touren Königsforst" ist nicht das was ich meinte. 

Königsforst 50+only, der letzte Eintrag ist vom 30.04.2012, da sehe ich auch keine Regelmäßigkeit, aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren.

LG Martin


----------



## Hackes (9. Mai 2012)

Hallo Martin ,
 hört sich gut an !!! Wollte auch eine Bike - Gemeinde ins leben rufen. Wäre dabei


----------



## Sunshinebiker (9. Mai 2012)

wann fährst du das nächste mal? Können uns dann ja mal zum gemeinsamen biken im köfo treffen.

lg martin


----------



## Hackes (9. Mai 2012)

Wollte am Freitag nachmittag mal starten! So gegen 17Uhr. Nach der Arbeit halt! lg Marc


----------



## Sunshinebiker (9. Mai 2012)

Gut. SchmitzeBud um 17 Uhr? Ist das ok?

martin


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (9. Mai 2012)

Forstautobahnwahnsinn 

Und glückwunsch zum Schinderhannes sunshinebiker :thumbup:

Gruß,

Ralph


----------



## PoliceCar (10. Mai 2012)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Forstautobahnwahnsinn


... ja, ... ... 

... wenn man sich nicht so gut auskennt ...


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. Mai 2012)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... ja, ... ...
> 
> ... wenn man sich nicht so gut auskennt ...



..und Police kennt sich sehr gut aus


----------



## Sunshinebiker (10. Mai 2012)

dann hoffe ich das ihr morgen alle dabei seid und mir den richtigen weg weisen könnt.

lg martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebel (10. Mai 2012)

ich seh schon, ich reich dir also nich mehr... 
ab juni (nach schottland) bin ich wieder voll dabei!

wobei... den 20+ kannste alleine fahren


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (10. Mai 2012)

Also mit ´nem straffen Fahrwerk sind die 20+ da denk ich je nach Verfassung kein Problem... solltest du auch packen. Für mich aber auch erst, wenn ich wieder neue Bremsbeläge für mein Hardtail habe.


----------



## Sebel (10. Mai 2012)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Also mit ´nem straffen Fahrwerk sind die 20+ da denk ich je nach Verfassung kein Problem... solltest du auch packen.



hallo, die diskussion hatten wir doch schon: mein fahrwerk is 1a... lockout brauch doch kein mensch  

ich WILL die 20+ aber auch garnich fahren... is mir einfach zu stressig.
einmal pro woche is des ok, aber öfters versaut mir die laune...


----------



## Sunshinebiker (10. Mai 2012)

> ich WILL die 20+ aber auch garnich fahren... is mir einfach zu stressig.




da hast du bestimmt was falsch verstanden, mit 20+ meinte ich das alter.


----------



## Sunshinebiker (11. Mai 2012)

ist jmd heute um 17 uhr dabei?


----------



## PoliceCar (11. Mai 2012)

Sunshinebiker schrieb:


> ist jmd heute um 17 uhr dabei?


 
Zieh' auf jeden Fall 'ne Schwimmweste an. 

PS: Bin 80+ und gehöre nicht zur Zielgruppe. (Damit ist das Alter gemeint und nicht ... ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunshinebiker (11. Mai 2012)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Zieh' auf jeden Fall 'ne Schwimmweste an.
> 
> PS: Bin 80+ und gehöre nicht zur Zielgruppe. (Damit ist das Alter gemeint und nicht ... ...



kommt wohl keiner mehr. trocken zur bude schon mal gekommen, jetzt hoffentlich trocken weiter. winke winke


----------



## Sunshinebiker (11. Mai 2012)

Sunshinebiker schrieb:


> wer trainiert regelmäßig Wochentags im KöFo mit dem MTB?
> 
> Würde gerne eine kleine Trainingsrunde aufbauen. Alleine fahren nervt. Vieleicht 3 x die Woche. 2-3 Stunden die Runde, Schnitt 20+.
> 
> ...



Nach der heutigen Runde muss ich doch meine Aussage bezüglich Schnitt korrigieren. Habe bestimmt etwas falsches abgelesen. Wer fährt denn schon einen 20+ Schnit im Köfo? Ich nicht. Und da ich auch schon im gesetzten Alter bin, denke ich wir könnten doch einmal gemeinsam eine Runde drehen.

PS: @ policecar: brauchte doch keine Schwimmweste.

LG Martin


----------



## Sunshinebiker (13. Mai 2012)

was für ein herrliches wetter. geniesst die trails und den sonnigen tag. vieleicht sehen wir uns ja nachste woche zwecks gemeinsamen durchrollen des köfo.

würde mich freuen.

martin


----------



## Rhocco (13. Mai 2012)

Fahre auch (wenn trocken) durch den Forst. Sonst mache ich immer eine "Große Rheinrunde". Man kann sich ja mal treffen und zusammenfahren ...
Bin 31 Jahre und fahre nen Hardtail... 

Schmitzebud wäre ein guter Startpunkt. Steht denn schon was an?


----------



## Sunshinebiker (13. Mai 2012)

frustfahren nach schaltwerkabriss in solingen heute 17 uhr schmitze bud. wer hat lust?


----------



## GHOSTrider15 (13. Mai 2012)

Sunshinebiker schrieb:


> wer trainiert regelmäßig Wochentags im KöFo mit dem MTB?
> 
> Würde gerne eine kleine Trainingsrunde aufbauen. Alleine fahren nervt. Vieleicht 3 x die Woche. 2-3 Stunden die Runde, Schnitt 20+.
> 
> ...



Ihr/bzw. Du seid aus Königsforst?

Kennt ihr den bikepark Forsbach?

Sehr sehr nice 

wer Lust hat zs bissl' zu biken, dann einfach melden


----------



## PoliceCar (13. Mai 2012)

GHOSTrider15 schrieb:


> Kennt ihr den bikepark Forsbach?


Läuft hier im KBU unter "Spielplatz" ...


----------



## GHOSTrider15 (13. Mai 2012)

Was ist köfo?


----------



## GHOSTrider15 (13. Mai 2012)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Läuft hier im KBU unter "Spielplatz" ...


Ist aber chick 
gibt es allternative parks?
oder nur trails?


----------



## Sunshinebiker (13. Mai 2012)

ihr seid bestimmt so ne junge rasselbande die nur so krasse sprunge und tricks macht. ich bin alt und will nur biken...lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (24. Mai 2012)

Ich bin, wenn ich Zeit habe bei jeder Tour dabei. Sagt einfach mal ein, zwei Tage vorher bescheid.


----------



## Marekc (7. August 2012)

Hallo würde gerne mal bei euch mitfahren!? 
Bin 30+ und fahre wenn das Wetter es erlaubt im Königsforst. (bei diesem Sommer)
Bin kein Speed Freak sonst würde ich Rennradfahren.
Bis jetzt fahre ich meist alleine und das ist nicht gerade das tollste.
Also wenn ihr mal wieder eine Tour fahrt und noch platz habt bin gerne da bei auch bei Bikern über 50. 

MfG

Martin


----------



## Bikekrank (7. August 2012)

Hi, hab keine Ahnung, was ihr hier für Altersprobleme besprecht, ob es eure Treffen überhaupt noch gibt...

Fahre ein Enduro, mach auch manchmal kleine Sprünge, bin nicht megaschnell und brauch während der Woche Leute, die mit mir durch den KöFo fahren. Ist einfach entspannter, wenn man arbeiten muss. Das krassere Downhill-Gekasper mach ich dann lieber am WE 

Kann ab 17.00 mit dem Bike am Waldparkplatz Forsbach (der erste in Richtung Bensberg von Forsbach aus auf der linken Seite) sein. 

vg Bike-Nike


QUOTE=Sunshinebiker;9502574]ihr seid bestimmt so ne junge rasselbande die nur so krasse sprunge und tricks macht. ich bin alt und will nur biken...lol[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bikekrank (7. August 2012)

GHOSTrider15 schrieb:


> Was ist köfo?



Königsforst


----------



## f4lkon (8. August 2012)

ich wollte mich heute mit nem kumpel da bei forsbach treffen. kennen uns dort aber nicht so gut aus und fahren einfach das was kommt. falls sich hier ein paar studenten tummeln die auch mittags können sagt bescheid.


----------



## Sunshinebiker (13. August 2012)

fahre heute 17 uhr. treffpunkt schmitze bud.


----------



## f4lkon (13. August 2012)

17:30 gibts es heute einen termin für am Wildwechsel bzw. 18 uhr alter bahnhof.


----------



## Sebel (13. August 2012)

auch wenn ich grad wegen bänderschaden ausfall... die 50+ runde is eher nich das hier anvisierte.
auch wenn nich immer schnell gefahren wird, 400hm sollten schon pro runde drin sein und anfängergeignet ist es auch nur bedingt.

aber vielleicht sollte man das ganze auch mal bei den fahrgemeinschaften ankündigen, "sunshinebiker"


----------



## Sunshinebiker (13. August 2012)

alter bahnhof? weiß nicht wo der ist. 

fahrgemeinschaften? weiß nicht wo die sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunshinebiker (13. August 2012)

Sunshinebiker schrieb:


> fahre heute 17 uhr. treffpunkt schmitze bud.



korrektur der uhrzeit. es wird 18 uhr.


----------



## Sebel (13. August 2012)

Sunshinebiker schrieb:


> alter bahnhof? weiß nicht wo der ist.
> 
> fahrgemeinschaften? weiß nicht wo die sind.



hier alter mann:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/


----------



## Sunshinebiker (13. August 2012)

Sebel schrieb:


> hier alter mann:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/



ah, last minute biking, sag das bitte so wie es richtig heisst


----------



## Sunshinebiker (13. August 2012)

Sebel schrieb:


> auch wenn ich grad wegen bänderschaden ausfall... die 50+ runde is eher nich das hier anvisierte.
> auch wenn nich immer schnell gefahren wird, 400hm sollten schon pro runde drin sein und anfängergeignet ist es auch nur bedingt.
> 
> aber vielleicht sollte man das ganze auch mal bei den fahrgemeinschaften ankündigen, "sunshinebiker"



jetzt weiss ich was du meinst. 
einmal *königsforst* und einmal *königsforst 50+ only
* das kann verwirren.

werde einfach was neues erstellen und nichts mehr hier posten


*closed*


----------



## kalkhoffpink (14. Oktober 2012)

Bin gerade vom Königsforst zurück. Hatte mir eine Tour aus dem Netz geladen die da heißt: "Königsforst kurz und knackig"
Kurz waren dann 31km auf denen ich knapp 700 Höhenmetern vernichtet hab - bzw. die haben MICH vernichtet...

Bei Sonne losgefahren, aber es hat sich schnell zugezogen und wurde etwas frostig. Trails waren auch alle recht glitschig und nicht so richtig spaßig....

Allerdings hab ich bei Forsbach einen ehemaligen Freeride-Spot entdeckt, der leider ziemlich verwarlost dahing, aber in seiner Blütezeit richtig geil gewesen sein muss. Mit einigen Northshore-Elementen, richtig hohen Drops, mächtigen Kickern, Anliegern etc. Wenn man da etwas Zeit inverstieren würde, könnte das wieder ein ziemlich geiler Spot werden...

Der "Rest" des Trails war so mittelmäßig. 1/2 Forstautobahn, 1/4 Asphalt und 1/4 Trails. Bin im Uhrzeigersinn gefahren, hatte aber den Eindruck andersrum wäre besser gewesen. 
Außerdem war das mal wieder eine der Touren wo man den Eindruck hat den Großteil bergauf zu fahren..... 
Naja, vielleicht irgendwann noch mal.


----------



## iziv (27. Februar 2013)

Ja den Spot bei Forsbach suche ich auch schon aber leider noch nit gefunden!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (27. Februar 2013)

Lohnt sich nur, wenn man im Frühling mit einem "Bautrupp" einfallen will. Im Moment ist dort alles unfahrbar, morsch, überwuchert, halb kaputt.


----------



## iziv (28. Februar 2013)

Währe eine Überlegung  wert,oder?!?!


----------



## kalkhoffpink (28. Februar 2013)

iziv schrieb:


> Währe eine Überlegung  wert,oder?!?!



Müsste sich mal jemand angucken, der was davon versteht...
Kann den Track den ich gefahren bin, gerne auf Anfrage (PN) zumailen.
Der Spot muss dann auf dem Weg oberhalb von Forsbach liegen...


----------



## f4lkon (2. März 2013)

Der Spot lohnt sich momentan nur als kurzer trail. Ich war heute nochmal dort und außer kleineren Drops würde ich da nichts nutzen. Ich wollte die tage auch nochmal schauen ob sich am lüderich was getan hat. Auf frosthelm steht nur das es da einen Rückschritt gab. Sonst bin ich momentan recht gerne im gierather Wald. Ist zwar nicht viel aber ein paar Sprünge kann man schon mitnehmen.


----------



## Schildbürger (3. März 2013)

Meinst du die Schluchter Heide?
Im Bereich der Gierather Straße werden in den letzten Monaten ab und an gerne mal Trails blockiert. Nichts Ernstes, nur mal aufräumen. 
Ansonsten empfehle ich die Hardt.


----------



## f4lkon (3. März 2013)

die hardt kenn ich und kann ich auch empfehlen. locus aufm handy sagt mir gierather wald. ich denke wir meinen das gleiche gebiet. ja da legen ein paar omis und opis manchmal kleine stöckchen in den weg. nichts wildes. an einer stelle haben ein paar biker eine rampe und ein paar kicker gebaut die man gut nutzen kann. wenn man sich da auskennt kann man ein paar kleine amüsante wege fahren. ist halt alles dicht zusammen.


----------



## noocelo (6. März 2015)

... geht noch was hier? hätte bock 1-2 die woche ab kölle ne runde zu drehen; hier mehr.


----------



## Moglie (14. März 2015)

Auch wenn der Thread schon älter ist, klinke ich mich hier mal ein.
Trainiere auch regelmäßig im Königsforst/Wahner Heide seit ein paar Monaten zwecks Konditionsaufbau. Das ganze ca. 3-4 mal die Woche, je nach Wetter. Bei Regen eher nicht, bin nen Schönwetterfaherer.
Wohne quasi direkt am Königsforsteingang, vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust..

PS: Natürlich gibts da keine bzw. kaum Trails und wenn doch Trails gefahren werden dann bin ich bis S1 dabei. (Ganz altes MTB ohne Federung). Aber dort gibts eh nicht mehr als S1.


----------



## PoliceCar (25. März 2015)

Moglie schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Thread schon älter ist, klinke ich mich hier mal ein.
> Trainiere auch regelmäßig im Königsforst/... ... Aber dort gibts eh *nicht mehr als S1*.


Grundsätzlich richtig. Ein paar Ausnahmen gibt's aber ...


----------



## noocelo (4. April 2015)

... falls jemand morgen lust auf eine dünnwald-tour hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. April 2015)

noocelo schrieb:


> ... falls jemand morgen lust auf eine dünnwald-tour hat.



Sind die 100HM ernst gemeint oder fehlt da eine Null?


----------



## noocelo (4. April 2015)

... k. a. — meine erste tour im dünnwald. schätze der gibt höhenmäßig (leider) nicht mehr her. hab' meine hm karfreitag absolviert; so gesehen passt's für mich.


----------



## Schildbürger (4. April 2015)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Sind die 100HM ernst gemeint oder fehlt da eine Null?


Ist ernst gemeint.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (4. April 2015)

Falls noch ein Platz frei ist, versuche ich morgen dabei zu sein...muss nur noch mein Ritzelpaket testen......lange Geschichte...hoffe es klappt....


----------



## Moglie (4. April 2015)

Na toll würde auch mitkommen doch hab ich ne heftige Bronchitis momentan.. Muss erstmal auskurieren.


----------



## Schildbürger (4. April 2015)

Ich fahre die ja nicht zu ersten mal...  Da war allerdings ein anderer Startpunkt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/leic...h-und-in-der-ecke.301836/page-45#post-6561362


----------



## kalkhoffpink (5. April 2015)

Vielen Dank an unseren Guide Schildbürger und den Rest der Truppe für einen wirklich netten Ausflug in den Dünnwald.
Bei mir stand nachher 29km und 300HM (Anstieg) 199HM (Abstieg) auf der Uhr.


----------



## Snowcrash (5. April 2015)

Jo, war auf jeden Fall 'ne nette Runde, vielen Dank dafür.


----------



## noocelo (5. April 2015)

... seh' ich genau so! 

@kalkhoffpink willste mir das riegel-rezept schicken? sicher ist sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

